# swim platform kicker motor.



## mercuryjoe (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, I have an 1994 Sport Craft 252 with a swim platform. I was wondering if anyone has any experience on a kicker motor that mounts to the swim platform. What size motor should I get? Also I would like to get some kind of auto pilot for the kicker to troll with....any suggestions on where I should look or who I should talk to?


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

I have 25' sportcraft with kicker motor mounted to swim platform. You can spend from $50 to $400 dollars for the mounting bracket. I bought mine off craiglist for $50 and did a little fabricating to make it work. I don't have an autopilot on kicker. I use main motor to steer with - outdrive acts as a rudder. Just run another gas line from main tank if you have a 4 stroke kicker. Get electric start and tilt if it is in the budget - reaching the motor on the swim platform can be difficult. Also get the long or extra long shaft for rough water days. I have a yamaha T8 which has been a great motor. Saves lots of gas money and can troll down to .8 mph if needed. T8 will push boat 5-6 mph if needed to get back to dock.


----------



## mercuryjoe (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the information Draggin Fish! Don't you experience very sluggish steering using the out drive as a rudder? One of the things I dont like about trolling with my main engine and drift socks out, is that it can be very hard to keep a true course. We do it but it can be very tiring for the person whose turn it is to drive.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

It can be "fun" if you are fishing a crowded area, but I usually fish central basin without many boats around. Quick course adjustments need to be made with kicker motor. If I need to make a fast course adjustment, I steer with kicker tiller - the handle on my T8 can be reached easily from back of boat. You can also get handles to extend the tiller if needed. Steering(using the outdrive as a rudder) is more sluggish as speed goes down - at 2 mph and above, it isn't too bad. Under 1.5 mph it less responsive. I also troll with the waves, which makes things easier. If you need very precise boat control(or want to troll into the waves) you will need to set up an autopilot on the kicker.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Joe - one thing you can do to help out with your trolling is change your prop. A lower pitch will slow down the "wander" your experiencing, allow you to get on plane at a lower speed, but will also lower your top end. 

A kicker will definitely solve that, and a good autopilot is a Garmin TR-1 for the kicker. But the autopilot alone is gonna run you $2500.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

They also make what is called a trolling plate that you can install on your out drive. You put it down and it sits behind your prop and reduces its thrust and pull it up when you run. I've never used one, but I know of others that have and liked them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine is mounted on my platform with a tr-1 gold, amazing setup.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I used an "ez-steer" bracket on mine...had a 4hp pushing a 19' Thompson... worked great but only tricky part was engaging the bracket while on water... a little scary leaning over that far. steering was easy though. If I had to do it all over again, I would of used minimum- 6hp 4 stroke kicker.


----------



## ReelTrouble (Nov 1, 2011)

I use a t8 and have been very happy with it. I have the steering linked to the main engine and I am currently an itroll to control the throttle.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mercuryjoe (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who replied!! I especially appreciate the pictures!! I am dreaming of the tr-1 system...  I think it will have to wait till next year...one more year of difficult trolling with the main engine


----------

